# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارة بتركبها بس بالليل ( احزر ليش ؟؟؟؟ )

## الوسادة

سيارة بس للشوف مو لطلعة اي واحد و حتى هالواحد لازم يطلع فيها بس بالليل ديروا بالكم يعني اوكي اتخيلو ؟؟؟؟كيفي ؟؟؟ خلينا نشوف 

هالسيارة هي سيارة 

سيارة الشيخ ذياب بن زايد آل نهيان
السيارة ممنوع تصريحها للجميع بما في ذلك الشيوخ
السبب: الكروم يعكس أشعة الشمس
ويسبب انعدام الرؤية للسائقين
تم إعطاء تصريح للشيخ بشرط
أن يستخدم السيارة في الليل فقــط








يا عمي ناس فايقة و رايقة 

مع حبي الوسادة

----------


## Sc®ipt

فعلا ناس فاضية

يعني نفسي افهم اختراع هالسيارة شو بفيد البشرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

> فعلا ناس فاضية
> 
> يعني نفسي افهم اختراع هالسيارة شو بفيد البشرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


آه و الله يا زيد هاد هو البطر بعينه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني هاي لـ الليل وغيرها لـ النهار مش عارف وين بدوو يودي مصاريه  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## الوسادة

فعلا مش عارف وين بده يودي مصاريه شكرا لمرورك ام غمازة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما بحكي غير 
صبرٌ جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون

يسلمو على الموضوع وسادتنا الغالية
تقبلي مروري يا عسولة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عادية هاي الأمور بالنسبة لشيوخ الدولة ، يوم بنسمع عن سيارة من الفضة الخالصة ، ويوم سيارة مرصعة بالألماس ، ويوم سيارة مصنوعة من الكروم وتصريحها للقيادة الليلية فقط! يعني هالأمور مش للإختراع وانما على ايجاد كل ما هو فريد ، يعني اللي بزور بالإمارات بلاحظ انو التركيز دائما على "أكبر" "اطول" "اضخم" "اغلى" ، مجرد تحدّي ولو انو اقل تحدّي بكلف مئات الآلاف ومرات ملايين!!*

*شكرا ام الهد*

----------

